
Ask HN: What feature does your dream note taking app have? - ZaninAndrea
I am creating a note taking app based on markdown with live preview. I already implemented all the basic features and would like new ideas for cool features.<p>If you want to check it out, the repo is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ZaninAndrea&#x2F;mdeditor 
If you want to contribute the code is thoroughly documented and you can always write me if you have any doubts
======
agitator
I use Evernote a lot, for all sorts of things. Here are some improvements I
would love and frustrations I've experienced.

\- A clever and clean way for tracking changes and additions for hand written
notes.

\- Evernote allows adding hand written notes, but they go page by page, which
is frustrating when notes or designs span longer lengths. Allowing a
continuous stream of hand writing would be great.

\- Better merge resolution. When you happen to make a change on the web (clip
a web page for example) while writing notes on the iPad, I often lose notes.

------
chauhankiran
Following I like to see ( If possible ):

Many app are stop, if issue with net connection or send a big notification
about my internet connection issue. Why I have to see it? Can app not manage
sync & net issue with local storage or something. I mean I am just taking a
note and for taking a note, a real time internet connection is not needed.,
Right? it's not email app where connection is more important.

------
twobyfour
1) Merge resolution is a big one. I often muse that a note-taking app with a
Git backend and three-way merge facility would be kind of awesome.

2) Combine that with offline note taking that auto-syncs when you have a
network connection again (even if the note-taking app is backgrounded on your
phone), and you'd have a winner. Give me that and I wouldn't even care about
support for any formats other than plain text.

3) The ability to organize notes into folders and subfolders with no limit to
levels of nesting.

OK, yeah, I really just want an auto-syncing Git client on my phone.

~~~
ZaninAndrea
That's why I started the project in the first place, glad to hear that I'm not
the only one wanting this! ;)

~~~
twobyfour
What platforms are you planning to support, or will this be web-only?

~~~
ZaninAndrea
I am building the app with electron, so all desktop platforms will be
supported right away, I am considering mobile apps porting most of my React
code to React Native and web replacing the filesystem interactions with a
cloud server

------
fosco
I want to merge org-mode with workflowy in a gnu free locally hosted instance.
That is my dream.

For now I settle with org-mode in terminal because I avoid the cloud.

------
tbirrell
Pagedown integration. I use Stack Overflow on a daily basis, so if I could
write and save my questions and answers in an editor while preserving the
syntax (especially the key commands I'm use to), I'd get behind that.

~~~
tedmiston
TIL Pagedown is Stack Overflow's markdown editor -
[https://github.com/StackExchange/pagedown](https://github.com/StackExchange/pagedown)

------
scalesolved
I'd love to see a timeline feature where I can play back a session of note
taking from a day or plot it out into a nice JS timelined graph automatically
based on journal entries.

------
sjs382
Ability to take photos on a mobile, mark them up (with a pen), and have full-
text search of the contents of the photos _and_ the notes.

------
abawany
I use OneNote. The features that make it indispensable for me are as follows:

* Excellent synchronization across devices

* Support for handwriting

* Web viewer

~~~
ZaninAndrea
I'd like to use git in order to ensure a good reconciliation between edits
made on multiple devices. Handwriting is not really the goal for my
application, since it's a markdown editor.

As far as the web viewer is concerned would you like most a web editor or a
static site generator (with hosting included). The web editor is more useful
for personal use, but the static site allows everyone to access (I'm thinking
about implementing both)

~~~
abawany
I think a static site generator sounds useful. Not only for viewing when one
is without one's apps, but also for sharing as you say.

------
kerrsclyde
Search by image, so show notes containing similar images.

I am a very heavy Evernote user but it has nothing like this.

------
fairpx
Auto calculate writte equations

~~~
ZaninAndrea
I was thinking about a function grapher (like geogebra function plotting), is
that what you meant or something like a calculator?

~~~
fairpx
A simple calculator. When brainstorming ideas and potential financial outcomes
its handy to have basic mah built in.

------
fiftyacorn
ive tried lots of note taking apps and ended up blogging my tech notes

